# Prizability



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

*Being The Prize*

What is the best way to achieve this in a marriage. Where the husband is the one being chased ,not the otherway round.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just to clarify - the question is how to do this "within" the marriage?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Easy, the tease and the game.

Careful with the game though, sometimes it backfires into catfights.


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok the prize is the marriage . which reads the Same as the prize is me


----------



## Triumph (Oct 8, 2011)

LFC said:


> Ok the prize is the marriage . which reads the Same as the prize is me


In that case make yourself a prize worth chasing. You need to know what behaviours your wife finds attractive and adopt them, or display them more frequently if you have them.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Money, muscles, confidence, right place at the right time, a little luck, a sense of humor...

Watch every movie Brad Pitt and Johnny Depp have ever done. Take the best traits from every character and combine them. But be sure to look good and smile while doing it!

Some of the things I've read here suggest that men are supposed to enjoy the hunt - while women "want" to be hunted...just a thought.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Up your sex rank.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Especially focus on Johnny Depp's characters in Edward Scissorhands, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, The Legend of Sleepy Hallow and Benny & Joon.

hehehehe


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Or Sweeney Todd ...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Or Sweeney Todd ...


I specifically left that one out thinking it might be a little too Alpha...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am one woman who never had Johnny Depp lust, I never liked one movie that guy was in (I recall one non freaky movie where he was a dad running out of time or something, a drama , I think that was my favorite) - Brad Pitt never turned my head either. 

Helpful to marry a woman with a high sex drive, keep yourself looking attractive, keep resentment out of the marriage at all costs. 

BUT ...if she has a phlegmatic temperment by birth and not much drive, what you are after will likely NEVER EVER Happen. She will just leave YOU subtle hints that she wants YOU to pursue her. Most women are* receptive*, it is their nature. It would be like changing her stripes, a real struggle for some.

If she has religious hangups, they need to be overcome. Help her feel sensual, beautiful, build her up in her sexuality, it's freedom of expression, a sexual education of men helps tremendously also. Learn what turns her on, what trips her triggers.

I enjoy chasing my husband -so long as he wants caught -he often jokes with a big  ..."rape"..."rape". I know he LOVES being pursued, he eats it up - and of coarse that makes me feel on top of the world too. PLus I am more on the aggressive / assertive side by nature, so it comes VERY EASY for me. Some of my greatest fantasies is me taking the man down, getting him all hot & bothered......then he can take me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Tristan from "Legends of the Fall" 

But really, to make a woman chase you, you have to stop chasing her


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Tristan from "Legends of the Fall"
> 
> But really, to make a woman chase you, you have to stop chasing her


What is she's not into you? Guess if you stop chasing you'll find out, eh?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

from some of the responses it sounds like you need to become an unobtainable hunky movie star god


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> from some of the responses it sounds like you need to become an unobtainable hunky movie star god


Yeah, you really don't. You have to be willing to be yourself so that you can attract someone who genuinely likes who you are.

When I think about my husband and what attracts me to him time and time again it's the essence of who he always has been and that's cemented by what we've become together. Even the habits and eccentricities he has that most irritate me (that when we were dating I thought were "cute") also attract me.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Axe Body Spray!


----------

